# IOH - Iron Ore Holdings



## canny (23 August 2005)

Has anyone been following this stock?
It's shown a remarkable growth over the last few days. I bought in only a few days ago at 87c - and today it is already trading at $1.13.
There is little stock on offer as over 80% of the shares are held by the Top 20 shareholders, who include Westpac and AMP as well as a Japanese sounding company Sumisho Iron that I don't know anything about.
Something is obviously about to happen here, as they are in demand. It has been in the rumour mill - but no-one knows what is going on at this stage.
Anyone here heard anything?


----------



## Epsilon (24 August 2005)

It's believed their tenements (between Rio-Tinto's and BHP's) is an extension of the Iron ore tenements of both Mining Behemoths....
I would say you are on a very good wicket my friend. 
I don't hold any.......The above information is only a rumour...Please do your own research prior to any purchasing-selling decision.......
Good luck....and.....And watch a new mining company called Korab, due to be listed sometime next week.......Better Uranium leases than CMR, right next door to the Rum Jungle historic Mine.......(where Compass CMR has announced plans for a new Uranium mine)......Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## canny (24 August 2005)

Epsilon said:
			
		

> It's believed their tenements (between Rio-Tinto's and BHP's) is an extension of the Iron ore tenements of both Mining Behemoths....
> I would say you are on a very good wicket my friend.
> I don't hold any.......The above information is only a rumour...Please do your own research prior to any purchasing-selling decision.......
> Good luck....and.....And watch a new mining company called Korab, due to be listed sometime next week.......Better Uranium leases than CMR, right next door to the Rum Jungle historic Mine.......(where Compass CMR has announced plans for a new Uranium mine)......Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks epsi - it's all looking too good to be true - now trading at $1.25 - and I'm not complaining - up 48% in a few days!!
I like the neighbours - BHP and RIO!!! Keep posting if you want to enter the September Stock tipping comp. Entries are open till end of August - but you must have 10 posts and an average over .3 per day (or something like that!)Good luck.


----------



## Epsilon (24 August 2005)

Thanks mate)) 
There is a reason "why" I, a well known prolific poster-writer, post so sparsely of late....(here and in another forum)......
Have a great profitable and apolaustic ride with IOH)))


----------



## bailej03 (24 August 2005)

Yeah this things keeps going. Must either be some fantastic news or some big dumps on the horizon.

RSI suggests way overbrought, but its been there for a month now. 

Good luck to all those holding. Problem with it being so illiquid is if it falls it will big time, but it will also make any shakeouts a lot easier. Maybe have to trade it without a stoploss. Anyway, I don't need to worry cause I wasn't smart enough to get in at any stage.


----------



## canny (24 August 2005)

bailej03 said:
			
		

> Yeah this things keeps going. Must either be some fantastic news or some big dumps on the horizon.
> 
> RSI suggests way overbrought, but its been there for a month now.
> 
> Good luck to all those holding. Problem with it being so illiquid is if it falls it will big time, but it will also make any shakeouts a lot easier. Maybe have to trade it without a stoploss. Anyway, I don't need to worry cause I wasn't smart enough to get in at any stage.



I've got no stop loss or sell in - I'm holding for the ride and we'll see where it takes us.
This morning's article was very good reading:
Convincing Mal Randall to join the board of recent Australian Stock
Exchange-entrant Iron Ore Holdings (IOH) was not a difficult task.

Not because Randall was desperately looking for something to do at that
time; with directorships of five companies, including Consolidated Minerals,
Titan Resources and Thundelarra Exploration, he had plenty on his plate.

Instead, the veteran of 25 years with Rio Tinto, the majority being with
Hamersley Iron, was simply captured by the quality of ground being offered
to him.

"I read the draft prospectus coordinated through Hogan and Partners to raise
$6 million and I was honestly taken aback by what [IOH technical director]
Derek Ammon had pegged. I thought it was an opportunity too good to walk
away from. Given my iron ore background, I knew these sorts of opportunities
did not come up often."

That opportunity was a collection of tenements surrounding the major Pilbara
iron ore mines of Yandi and Yandicoogina, and the key attractions of the
company were simple.

"We're in the right commodity, at the right location, at the right time," is
Randall's basic summation.

The three-way combination also obviously pushed the right buttons of the
Australian investment community, which pumped the company's 20c IPO shares
to a value of 40c by the close of its first trading day in early-May.

Pulling in a double-bagger performance in a day was enough to grab the
attention of the mainstream press, and the company awoke on day two of its
public life to find itself in headlines throughout the nation's business
pages.

It was, to say the least, a fairly eye-catching manner in which to make its
public debut. But take a closer look behind those three principles - right
commodity, right location, right time - and it is easy to see how such
interest was generated.

Anyone who has kept an eye on the resources industry of late will know iron
ore has been running hot.

The world's major iron ore miners recently won an unprecedented 71.5% price
increase in their iron ore supply negotiations with Japanese steel mills,
and China's seemingly ever-expanding demand for steel feed has sparked a
wave of project proposals and iron ore IPOs.

For Randall, the strength of the iron ore story lies in the forecast that
world demand for seaborne iron is set to grow from 580 million tonnes in
2004 to some 820Mt by 2010, with the bulk of that increased demand coming
out of China.

Even allowing for the successful introduction of bolstered supply from
expanding BHP Billiton and Rio Tinto operations, not to mention potential
new feed from the presently undeveloped Hope Downs and Fortescue Metals
Group projects, Randall says there will be sufficient supply shortfall to
sustain strong iron ore prices for years to come. Hence now is the right
time to launch a company like IOH.

Which brings us to location. There is arguably no better address in the
world iron ore game than the Pilbara of Western Australia, home to the great
money-printing mines of BHP Billiton and Rio Tinto.

Randall describes IOH's land position - sandwiched about 100km north-west of
Newman and a similar distance east of Tom Price in the heart of arguably the
world's greatest iron ore province - as "the Pilbara equivalent of St
Georges Terrace", Perth's main commercial thoroughfare.

IOH's five iron ore projects - namely Lamb Creek, Yandicoogina Creek, North
Marillana, East Marillana and South Marillana - abut the tenements home to
BHP Billiton's Yandi mine and Rio Tinto's Yandicoogina operation.

Given the robustness of the iron ore industry, it is hard to fathom how a
small company like IOH could gain access to projects so close to not one but
two existing operations. According to Randall, the tenements were picked up
by Ammon at a time when the iron ore majors believed they had sufficient
reserves to feed world demand for the foreseeable future.

The proximity of IOH's tenements comes not only with great prospectivity,
but also potentially great infrastructure options.

The rail links of both BHP Billiton and Rio Tinto run directly through IOH's
tenements, and the proposed Hope Downs rail will pass just by IOH's
easternmost tenement boundary.

Third party access to iron ore rail infrastructure, both existing and
proposed, has been a topic of debate and even legal hearings in recent
years, despite the WA State Government mandating that such infrastructure
must be shared with new operators in the region. Randall is confident the
situation will have cleared up by the time IOH makes its push towards
production.

Additionally, the fully paved Great Northern Highway runs past the IOH
tenements all the way to the Pilbara shipping town of Port Hedland,
providing a fourth potential transportation option.

Truck-based transporting of iron ore may not yet be a reality in the
Pilbara, but iron hopeful Murchison Metals is planning to truck its produce
over 500km to the port of Geraldton. In comparison, IOH is 300km from Port
Hedland.

Randall, however, is careful not to delve too deeply into hypothesising over
potential methods of transport. Not yet, anyway.

The tenements host numerous outcrops of pisolite, the dominant type of iron
ore shipped from the Pilbara, and numerous grab samples from surface have
returned high iron ore grades also low in impurities such as phosphorous.
Furthermore, independent geologists have hypothesised the possible presence
of extensive iron palaeo-drainages in the leases.

But for now, priority number one is establishing sufficient resources and
reserves within IOH's tenements.

It sounds an imposing task, but Randall assured RESOURCESTOCKS it wasn't a
question of if the projects host iron, but how much.

Randall draws on an analogy he picked up during his numerous business trips
into China during his 25-year career with Rio Tinto to illustrate the
situation facing his company.

"It's a bit like when the young chef asked Confucius about the best recipe
for cooking Peking Duck. Confucius turned around to him and said, 'First my
son, get the duck'. I know that with Iron Ore Holdings we have the duck;
it's really now a matter of determining how big it is, and how juicy it is,"
Randall said.

As a result of this philosophy, IOH has so far abstained from entering into
any memoranda of understanding, off-take agreements or "binding contracts"
over any future developments, instead preferring to concentrate on plumping
the duck before determining the best recipe for cooking.

It is a difficult ask not to look beyond that task, particularly when the
pisolite ore within IOH's domain is also capable of being directly shipped.
Referred to in the industry as DSO, or direct shipping ore, the ore must
simply be dug up and crushed before it can be shipped, a far less
complicated - and substantially cheaper - process than the concentrating and
pelletisation of other ore types such as magnetite.

Most notable surface grab samples from two of the highest priority
tenements, Lamb Creek and South Marillana, assayed an iron content as high
as 60.81% (South Marillana) and a phosphorous content of 0.031% (Lamb
Creek). 

Furthermore, recent scrub fires brought into stark relief several other
outcrops previously obscured by vegetation.

According to Randall, the projects already have visible ready-to-drill
targets, but IOH has, nevertheless, secured contract geologists to work to
generate further targets through remote sensing, aerial photography and
on-ground geological mapping.

Following mapping and target identification, IOH plans to commence drilling
as soon as possible with a view to announce an initial resource soon
thereafter.

Randall pointed out that IOH's market cap of just over $26 million is
comparatively smaller than many of the other iron ore hopefuls in the
region.

"It wasn't that long ago that some other iron ore exploration companies were
a 35c stock but are now valued in the order of half a billion dollars," he
said.

IOH boasts a particularly tight share register, with only 47% of the
company's 70 million shares tradeable. Adding weight to the register is the
presence of Sumisho Iron, a subsidiary of major iron ore importer Sumitomo
Corp of Japan.


----------



## Chief Wigam (16 September 2005)

Anyone still holding CMR? I am.

It's been suspended from trade pending an announcement. Anyone been fishing as to why?


----------



## tarnor (3 November 2005)

would post a chart but i always narf it...

this is starting to pick up in volume considerably..  sell side is fairly thin.. breaking out?..


----------



## pussycat2005 (8 December 2005)

amazing run.... it just doesn't stop

broke $3.00

May 40 cents
December $2.91


----------



## canny (8 December 2005)

It's now looking too hot to handle for a while.
Made a nice profit - but needs to settle somewhere now.


----------



## britishcarfreak (6 February 2006)

Anybody holding>>>??

This looks like a good time to enter - at 97 odd cents.

Can anyone explain the major drop back from its pre-christmas peak?

There was an announcement on Jan25 about a poor result at one location - but the price was dropping way before that.


----------



## michael_selway (7 February 2006)

britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Anybody holding>>>??
> 
> This looks like a good time to enter - at 97 odd cents.
> 
> ...




Hi does anyone knwo the current price of Iron Ore?

And sites? any historical price charts?

thx

MS


----------



## britishcarfreak (8 February 2006)

I may feel like a total idiot in a week or so but I jumped in today when it hit 80c.  I can only assume that a lot of people are offloading from this along with the trend.  It can only go so far...... DOWN.


----------



## johnsmith (8 February 2006)

trying to catch a falling knife?  : 

well, only newbies would buy in for the reason you did. You'll learn your lesson soon enough if you survive it.

Old hands will wait for confirmation of reversal before putting their hard earned into any stock.


----------



## britishcarfreak (8 February 2006)

yep - I'll have to run a tight stop on it.  sometimes a hunch is worth it.

For what it's worth - how would you confirm a trend reversal on this stock?


----------



## britishcarfreak (9 February 2006)

up 11% at 1.30pm today...


----------



## nizar (9 February 2006)

britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> up 11% at 1.30pm today...




nice one...


----------



## britishcarfreak (9 February 2006)

Still going - presently 18% up.  I wonder when the second sell off will come in - or whether the major sell over the past few weeks has shaken out all the impatient people.


----------



## britishcarfreak (10 February 2006)

guys, this is moving fiercly again today... 104.5 at present


----------



## britishcarfreak (11 February 2006)

I'd really like someone to analyse my logic on this trade.  I posted earlier in the week that I had a hunch on what was happening.  I'll clarify that I wasn't totally uneducated and I did have some reasoning for saying "It can only go so far...... DOWN"...

In my opinion there was a support at 80c from last year.  I had been watching it carefully last year when it blipped 80c-120c a few times.  I missed those opportunities to ride.

Recently some hype and some rumours pushed the stock to stupid levels and it had to come back down.  Just how far was always a question - but I felt there was support at 80c.  Thus I entered at 80c after it tested this briefly with an intra-day low of 79c.

I was prepared to action a stop on this if it went markedly below the support i.e. get out at 75c.

But using a 20day price channel the next day - and the day after - proved a reversal of trend and confirmed that I should stay in.  I'm currently sitting on a 40% gain over 2 days.  The price channel shows two good solid days of pushing up from the bottom.

Picking the exit will be hard - but any time now is good.

 :goodnight PLEASE ANALYSE MY REASONING AND RESPOND - I'D LIKE TO KNOW IF ANYONE THINKS MY REASONING IS FLAWED.

See attached for graphs.


----------



## britishcarfreak (5 March 2006)

Perhaps foolish but I'm still holding since I purchased in at 80c.  I'm a believer that this will keep moving but has just tested a few people out...

My concern at present is that there's been a release about a load of shares coming out of escrow.  Perhaps this will damage SP over the next few weeks as people fear a run of profit taking from escrowed shares that were no doubt obtained at a 20c price.


----------



## britishcarfreak (8 December 2006)

I'm back - I sold out in March this year and made a great profit.  I jumped back in recently when I saw the price channel movements.  Seems quite bouncy off the regular reports on progress assessing quality of findings.  Easy 85c-100c movements in here.  Not sure how long they'll last.  Goes south very quickly.  Buy/Sell sides both seem very thin hence movements are pretty quick either way.  

Is anyone interested in Iron stocks at the moment?


----------



## LifeisShort (8 December 2006)

Yes, I'm interested to see how BC Iron goes when it floats next week. It was heavily oversubscribed and it has tenements borne from Alkane and ConsMin who decided to package them in one entity. Quite promising......could it be another IOH?


----------



## britishcarfreak (11 December 2006)

Does anyone else see this chart showing a turnaround?  Higher highs, Higher lows - increase in volume etc. since mid November.


----------



## constable (11 December 2006)

britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Does anyone else see this chart showing a turnaround?  Higher highs, Higher lows - increase in volume etc. since mid November.



Charts only 3 months !


----------



## britishcarfreak (11 December 2006)

Here's one since Christmas.  Looking at it like this I'll reconsider what I said before.  I tend to trade pretty short though - usually 1-2 months.  What timeframe would you prefer to look at Constable?  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## britishcarfreak (27 December 2006)

Talking to myself again..... Big movement today *17.7% *  

Continuing to show good results from Phils Creek Project.

If there's anyone that wants to comment on the charts last 3 trading days please chip in.  The gaps in close/open from previous day are interesting.


----------



## britishcarfreak (11 January 2007)

Final drill hole results for Phils Creek project came out positive.  They are going to start calculating resources in the ground and may do some further drilling.

This looks good.

Given estimates (can't remember source) that Iron may go up 30% in price this year I'm trying to come up with a fair valuation for this stock.

Can anyone help out with an estimate on fair share price?


----------



## Ken (22 June 2007)

Iron ore back in some form.

Do we need to re-evaluate this stock. or is the stock only doing well because of the sector.

It has been sold down a lot.  What are the fundamentals like?


----------



## motion (9 July 2007)

Ken said:


> Iron ore back in some form.
> 
> Do we need to re-evaluate this stock. or is the stock only doing well because of the sector.
> 
> It has been sold down a lot.  What are the fundamentals like?




Ken, 

I'm just starting to look into the fundamentals as this write up made me interested... I found this on miningnews.net dated 9th July 2007. 



*IRON Ore Holdings* has begun a scoping study at its Phil's Creek project in the Pilbara with the aim of establishing early production of 1.5 million tonnes per annum from the hematite deposit.


*Iron Ore Holdings projects.* 

The company said in an announcement that the scoping study would cover the design of an open pit, a production schedule and the estimation of operating and capital costs.

IOH has appointed Promet Engineers to perform the study, which is due in early September. 

The company said it would assess the rail, road and port infrastructure options for the project.

Phil's Creek has a resource of 8.3Mt at 58.1% iron, 5.4% silica, 3% alumina and 0.1% phosphorus, with 7.6% loss-on-ignition. 

The company has identified two further areas of low-grade, inferred and indicated resources at the project, including 5.1Mt at 52.9% iron, and a 46.8Mt extension at 50% iron. 

It will assess whether the lower-grade material is suitable for metallurgical beneficiation to remove contaminants and upgrade both resources.

Shares in IOH were steady at 54c in morning trade after gaining 1c on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Ken (9 July 2007)

How does IOH compare to YML?


It was not long ago that IOH screamed to $2.00+.

We know the stock has pretty poor liquitidy so movement either way is going to be large.

I am considering IOH but I havent had the time to look in depth into why I would or wouldn't invest.

I want to hear the negatives on IOH if there are any.


----------



## Ken (9 July 2007)

I would like know whether people its a good thing or a bad thing that the director still holds 49% of the company?

The director had the change to off load shares at $2 plus, but didnt sell a single one...

Is this a sign that Mr Derek Noel Ammon thinks IOH is the real deal??


----------



## britishcarfreak (10 July 2007)

I think it's a good thing when a director holds so much.  It means the rest is so tightly held that it moves well.  I've tried to pick the bottom of this down trend a few times and almost got back in recently but chased other more shiny looking objects....

It's back on my list and the MACD may well say it all.  This looks like a turnaround to me.  I won't put a lot in, say 5% of my portfolio, just to speculate on its turnaround back to $1.

In short, I think it's been a bloody long time waiting for stuff to happen and now is the time!


----------



## Ken (23 July 2007)

Up 50%

Bugger... missed it.  Couldnt find enough about the company to convince my self of buying in the 50's.


----------



## britishcarfreak (23 July 2007)

I very nearly purchased last week based on indicators alone - but was too busy to do it.  Feeling silly now as I was watching this happen.!!!

I wonder whether it will have enough steam to keep going though.


----------



## Ken (23 July 2007)

The stock has very few shares on offer.

50% is a massive rise, but iron ore is so hot at the moment.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 September 2007)

Hi guys just a quickie,

I really like the look of IOH

I've bought some, but they're quite hard to get,

Full research to follow shortly

Scoping Study due at anytime now makes this one of the more advanced DSO Heamatite plays

Regards


----------



## ta2693 (28 September 2007)

iron sector is hot.
trading behavior shows me ppl are accumulating interests.
Chart looks healthy.
Ioh is a small company and have not got much attention, ppl may chase it hard when they are realize its true value.
Ioh's tightly hold ( around 80% is hold by major shareholders)

I am very interested in this share and wait for a good price and YT's full research.


----------



## TheAbyss (28 September 2007)

I have emailed IOH asking when we can expect the scoping study. They initially said early september and the independent experts report released yesterday simply said September so it must be very close, like today.

Let you know when i get something back


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 September 2007)

*IOH*​
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
77m 
+ 13m unlisted 25c - $1.5 options

*The Top 10 Shareholders own 65%
and Sumisto Iron a subsidiary of Multi Billion Dollar Sumito Corp holds 10%*

Mkt Cap @75c = $58m Current


*
Cash
$1.5m + $10m if options exercised* 

*
Projects*

*
Phils Creek **  Iron Ore, 100%, W.A. *
*
JORC 8.6Mt's@ 58%Fe + 5.4%Si + 3%Al +0.1%P + 7.6%LOI*

with an additional lower grade *5.1Mt's@53%Fe*
note this lower grade ore can very easily be blended with the higher grade ore as due to the high LOI (which is a good thing) the calcinated grade of the higher grade ore will probably be 62%Fe+

In any event it is a DSO Heamatite project which should have its Scoping Study released soon (was due early Sept)

From looking at the progress of *AGO* and *TTY* a scoping study was the last stage before they went to a decision to mine, so big things could be in store for IOH, to quote the company

_"A Scoping Study on the Phil’s Creek Project has commenced following on from the successful drilling program previously announced. The Directors believe that the commencement of Phil’s Creek Study is a significant milestone in the evolution of the Company from an explorer to a potential producer of iron ore."_

I have now realised that with Iron Ore, its not so much the size of the deposit, but if its DSO as this greatly reduces lead times to development and requires very minimal Cap Ex and its proximity to transport infrastructure.

Phils Creek ticks off  these boxes as
1. The deposit is DSO
2. A scoping study should be completed and released any day now
3. The project has access to either BHP's or RIO's rail lines which run through the project area

*DSO Project Comparison
AGO  JORC 10Mt's@57%Fe + 7%Si + 1.8%Al + 0.13%P + 8.7%LOI

TTY JORC 9.73Mt's@61%Fe +6.7%Si + 2.93%Al + 0.09%P*

Now what this comparison shows is that both *AGO* and *TTY* have been able to build $250m -$350m mining houses off 10Mt DSO Heamatite deposits and yes while they do have SIGNIFICANT other assets and projects (AGO in particular) the point I'm making is that IOH's Phils Creek stands a really good chance of becoming another possible DSO operation which would surely catapult it into the $150m+ mkt cap range

In any event the scoping study will hold all the answers



*
Extension  Iron Ore, 100%, W.A., part of the same area as Phils Creek *

*JORC 46.8Mt's@50%Fe* now this is low grade Ore and I doubt it can be blended with other Ore's because the grade is too low to be DSO, but with some benefication it should be ok

There is also good potential to expand this resource, but the immediate priority for the company is to find the higher grade ie 55%Fe+ portions of the mineralisation so as to possibly add it to the feeder for the proposed DSO at Phils Creek nearby.


*
Koodaider  Iron Ore, 100%, W.A.*Just north of Phils Creek, Extension Project area

*
Buckland Hills  Iron Ore, 100%, W.A. *This exploration license is 7Km's away from the huge Robe River Mesa J Mine

Not much else to say



*
Summary*

*- Chart wise 60c seems to a strong level of support, I say this because on the 16th of August which was the worst day we have seen for a long time, alot of stocks hit rock bottom, alot of support levels where SMASHED! IOH fell to 56c but CLOSED UP at 62c
- Scoping Study for Phils Creek due soon
- A very interesting develpment in that Billionaire Mr Kerry Stokes, has bought 19.9% of the company from a founding director
- The Top 10 Shareholders own 65%
- Sumisto Iron a subsidiary of Multi Billion Dollar Sumito Corp holds 10%*


----------



## happytown (28 September 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> ...
> 
> - A very interesting develpment in that Billionaire Mr Kerry Stokes, has bought 19.9% of the company from a founding director
> 
> ...




and further, pending shareholder approval, looks set to acquire up to approx 39% of the co by further acquisition of founding director shareholding - at first I was a little curious as to why the major shareholder and founding director would look to sell the majority of his holdings (as well as resign as a  director in aug [although retained in a technical role]) at 40c a share and before the imminent release of the scoping study, until noticing this in the annual report:



> Mr Ammon is entitled to a production royalty of 1.25% of the iron ore produced from E47/1236, E47/1237, E47/1238, E47/1239 and ELA47/1385.




Phil's Creek is included in the above

I note KPMG's Independent Expert Report (ASX release 03/09/07) assessed fair value in light of the Stoke's initial purchase and intended further purchase,



> ...
> 
> to fall within the range of $0.44 to $0.71 per share
> 
> ...




current management ex-Rio Tinto

cheers


----------



## Trader Paul (30 September 2007)

Hi folks,

IOH ... figure positive light will focus on this stock,
about 02102007 ... 

      08-16102007 ... minor news and extended discussion here???


      18-23102007 ... 2 negative cycles due, here

         01112007 ... minor cycle expected

      16-19112007 ... 2 cycles - minor and positive news expected,
                      ..... finance-related (???)

From 25112007 to 14012008, there is an underlying negative cycle 
that will likely result in flat trading, even though other
positive time cycles news, may bring good news.

    2911-03122007 ... positive spotlight on IOH ... 

         07122007 ... positive news expected here.

         10122007 ... minor cycle

         13122007 ... minor cycle

         27122007 ... minor news

         31122007 ... minor cycle

         07012008 ... minor and positive - finances(???)

         14012008 ... positive news expetced here.

      24-29012008 ... 2 significant and positive cycles

         31012008 ... minor cycle expected here

happy days

  paul



-----


----------



## ta2693 (1 October 2007)

TTY breaks out. AGO has a good day. But It seems IOH have very substantial selling pressure at 80c level. 
Who is the seller?


----------



## ta2693 (1 October 2007)

I think selling pressure is because the scoping study is late. It is said to be out in Sept. but today is in Oct. 
The delay of report is very normal in ASX. I have experienced a lot of delayed report. e.g. Erl, Rmg. The delay is not necessary a definite bad news predictor. 
On the contrary, It may provide a good opportunity for buy to get the share at low price.


----------



## prawn_86 (2 October 2007)

Has anyone heard anymore on when the scoping study will be out?

A month is a long time to be delayed. I personally wouldnt buy any at this stage with such a delay.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 October 2007)

ouch, 

I guess the market really isn't impressed with the delay of the scoping study,

Well I'm still waiting, as are we all


----------



## TheAbyss (17 October 2007)

IOH has started to show a little activity with improving volume. Could be setting up for some action on news?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 October 2007)

Finally seems to be following suite with the rest of the sector,

$1 looks like an important level, we certainly hit alot of resistance at 80c, 

Techies/Chartists care to give your views?



Where's that damn scoping study!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ta2693 (17 October 2007)

It fits my standard of long. 
I have doubled my holding at current price level.
I think it will break $1 today or tomorrow and with your fundamental view support, I think the risk is acceptable for me. In addition, the sensitivity of iron sector is very high in current market. Any good news will make the price of fe companies go crazy.


----------



## ta2693 (17 October 2007)

This one is not without risk, I notice JM is reducing its holding in GBG which could mean JM think the current Fe sector is overheated. Actually the performance of small iron company is really crazy, IRM, RVR, MDS,TLM, ACS, etc
etc. Their price all come to new high or near its new high. 100% return in a day is very normal for them but it is not very normal for the market.  It is definitely unsustainable but the market madness is at FE sector currently. So IOH's performance could be very crazy.


----------



## reloadn (19 October 2007)

Hi all, I am relatively new to the share market and to these forums, and this is my first post.

With the whole iron ore frenzy now I am keen to understand the terminology in reports etc, and was wondering what a "scoping study" is, as mentioned in this thread. Also, what kind of impact can it have on the share price of IOH? 

I mean as they said in todays quarterly report, the 1.5Mtpa is attainable. Will this be further reinforced by the scoping study, with the possibility of the scoping study saying that 1.5Mtpa is actually not attainable? 

Thanks


----------



## BigJohnny (19 October 2007)

reloadn said:


> Hi all, I am relatively new to the share market and to these forums, and this is my first post.
> 
> With the whole iron ore frenzy now I am keen to understand the terminology in reports etc, and was wondering what a "scoping study" is, as mentioned in this thread. Also, what kind of impact can it have on the share price of IOH?
> 
> ...




Scoping study is basically a draft of what the company wishes to achieve in the project. The study is continually refined with new data from drilling, assay results and other project factors. The more positive data that comes in, the more confident the company can be in proving project viability, and step up into a pre-feasibility study.


----------



## Waspi914 (19 January 2008)

Anyone have any ideas on this stock?

Iron Ore Holdings confirmed in July that Binalong Pty Ltd (100% owned subsidiary of Australian Capital Equity Pty Limited which is a company owned by Kerry Stokes) acquired 19.9% 

Then in Nov Richard Court (a former Premier of Western Australia) was appointed as a Non-Executive Director on the Board of IOH.

Just released announcement this month?


----------



## kingbrown (4 February 2008)

Have been watching ioh for quite some time 
I think she has real potential 
As i have heard it has very high grade ore deposits and the locals like it 

Just have to use some common sense when buying 
As volumes are very low 
I am consolidating around late 50's early 60's 
Hard to buy volume no ones really selling ?? 
Keeping for long term


----------



## grace (24 July 2008)

mmmm  mine gate sales to RIO hey?  Is this the first of what will start happening from now on?

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080724/pdf/00862786.pdf


----------



## DB008 (11 January 2009)

Hi All,
I have just had a quick look at this one.
Went into a trading hault late friday.
Volume on the previous few days (week) has caused it to jump around 50% (or more). If l ever saw some type of insider trading, the volume in the past week would be a clear sign of it for sure.
BUT, considering the big fall in the US on Friday night, it will be interesting to see what happens on Monday. 

Anyone else follow this stock?


----------



## justiceotp (11 January 2009)

Yes I am keeping an eye on this stock I have it in my watch list but don't currently hold any. 
Will be interested to see what they have to say tomorrow as there was plenty of volume and price movement prior to the trading halt.


----------



## Waspi914 (12 January 2009)

Firstly they released results of a drilling program conducted on the Weeli Wolli project - the company announcement is here at http://tinyurl.com/9o4pqg

Also I saw a story on the speeding ticket in Bus Spec - http://tinyurl.com/79xmjf 

Appears that IOH are claiming 

- Iron Ore Holdings Ltd says a renewed interest in the iron ore sector may be the reason its share price rose last week. 
- "The company notes that in the last week there would appear to have been a renewed interest in numerous companies in the iron ore sector generally," Iron Ore Holdings said in a statement. 
- "Further, the company notes that world markets have recently been the subject of significant volatility following the onset of the global financial crisis."


----------



## justiceotp (12 January 2009)

The question would be has their really been enough interest in IO to get an increased volume in this company that we haven't seen since June 2008 and a price jump of 33% followed by 44% then the announcement that is positive and then the price drops.


----------



## happytown (27 May 2009)

ioh currently in a trading halt pending the release of more drilling results, possibly more from iron valley (following the nice results released earlier this month including one hole 78m @ 61.8% Fe, 3.83% SiO2, 2.21% Al2O3, 0.17% P and 4.91 LOI from 34m) 

iron valley (prior to above drill results) has a jorc resource estimate of 88.2Mt @ 58.5% Fe, 4.4% SiO2, 2.9 % Al2O3, 0.19% P, 7.7% LOI

a new resource update is expected late june

cheers


----------



## happytown (28 May 2009)

happytown said:


> ioh currently in a trading halt pending the release of more drilling results, possibly more from iron valley
> 
> ...




more drilling results out for ioh at iron valley, described as high-grade



> ...
> 
> IV088: 20m @ 60.71% Fe, 5.84% SiO2, 1.81% Al2O3, 0.14% P and 4.84 LOI from 6m
> IV101: 46m @ 60.43% Fe, 2.85% SiO2, 2.72% Al2O3, 0.24% P and 7.03 LOI from 56m (EOH)
> ...



more iron valley drill results expected late june with central pilbara results pending

sp up slightly @.50, on small volume

cheers


----------



## happytown (3 June 2009)

ioh currently in a trading halt pending release of ann

2 possibilities include:

further drill results from iron valley (another 26 holes, although they are expected later this month);

drill results from central pilbara at either of the koodaideri south and/or lamb creek projects

cheers


----------



## happytown (10 June 2009)

ioh currently in another trading halt pending further release of drilling results

could be the remaining 17 holes from iron valley (although these may be ann'd later this month)

alternatively it may be the central pilbara results at either of the koodaideri south and/or lamb creek projects

cheers


----------



## happytown (11 June 2009)

ioh are really milking their iron valley results, releasing results from another 3 holes

results from the remaining 14 holes will be released shortly, with an *updated resource estimate to be completed this month*

as to the 3 holes



> ...
> 
> IV127: 66m @ 62.67% Fe, 2.56% SiO2, 1.99% Al2O3, 0.19% P and 4.98% LOI from 116m
> 
> ...



also results from nearby boundary prospect released



> ...
> 
> BY006: 28m @ 61.72% Fe, 5.21% SiO2, 1.94% Al2O3, 0.15% P and 3.79% LOI from 26m
> 
> ...



currently up approx 18% today, on large volume (for ioh)

cheers


----------



## trader10 (12 June 2009)

Gosh..... Stokes will be laughing on this.....

Good pick up guys..... should be interesting times ahead I'd say...... lurking for an entry here....

cheers all


----------



## happytown (30 June 2009)

ann out this morning re resource upgrade for iron valley, with a 50% increase



> ...
> 
> Indicated 67.0Mt @ 60.7% Fe, 3.1% SiO2, 2.4% Al2O3, 0.19% P, 6.8% loi
> Inferred 65.2Mt @ 57.1% Fe, 5.4% SiO2, 3.5% Al2O3, 0.18% P, 8.0% loi
> ...



which includes



> ...
> 
> a high-grade DSO component of 85.9Mt  @ 60.7 % Fe
> 
> ...



cheers


----------



## adobee (30 June 2009)

What is the strike price on IOH options ??
Cant seem to see this and having problems opening PDF documents ..


----------



## happytown (30 June 2009)

adobee said:


> What is the strike price on IOH options ??
> Cant seem to see this and having problems opening PDF documents ..




there are several tranches of options

from the most recent appendix 3b ann dated 24/06/09

12,728,303      *Listed Options** @ $1.00 expiring on 30 April 2011*

the following *may be* employee options

3,875,000        Options exercise price 25c 10/05/2010
3,600,000        Options exercise price $1.30 10/05/2010
1,500,000        (the rest $1.00 exercise prices with varying expiry dates) 
1,500,000
250,000
25,000
50,000
50,000
100,000
150,000
200,000
200,000
100,000
50,000
200,000
200,000
200,000
200,000
150,000
100,000
100,000

cheers


----------



## happytown (14 August 2009)

resource upgrade for iron valley due this month after the completion of latest round of drilling

jorc resource currently stands at 132Mt @ 58.9% Fe, 4.3% SiO2, 3.0% Al2O3, 0.19% P, 7.4% loi (including hi-grade DSO component 85.9Mt @ 60.7% Fe)

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc
future space stowaway


----------



## happytown (17 August 2009)

ann out this morning, iron valley resource upgrade increases previous jorc estimate by 20%

it now stands at



> ...
> 
> 160 Million Tonnes @ 59.1 % Fe, 4.1% SiO2, 2.9% Al2O3, 0.19% P and 7.3% LOI [includes a high-grade DSO component of 107 million Tonnes @ 60.7 % Fe, 3.2% SiO2, 2.4% Al2O3, 0.19% P and 6.7% LOI]
> 
> ...



further drilling to commence in sep

currently down .01 to .77

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc
animal, mineral or vegetable


----------



## adobee (7 December 2009)

No posts on this for a while..  Cant believe I have been watching since June 09 and waiting for a slight drop to buy in... wow really missed out on this one so farr. ..


----------



## justiceotp (14 January 2010)

Its very quiet in here. Didn't anyone else see the announcement last night?
This should do very well today lots more buys than sells and rising. I currently already hold this and buying more on open should be a good run next few days.


----------



## justiceotp (14 January 2010)

Great start up to $2.04 already up 20 cents, think I'm talking to myself though not been many posts on this one for a while. buyers 4 to 1 on sellers still.


----------



## adobee (14 January 2010)

adobee said:


> No posts on this for a while..  Cant believe I have been watching since June 09 and waiting for a slight drop to buy in... wow really missed out on this one so farr. ..




IOH continues its run .. seriously this has just been up and up and up ..  cant believe i didnt jumpo in June .. expecting a fall back ... looks like FMG.. but with stokes and not twiggy .. better media control and experience too. ..


----------



## adobee (15 January 2010)

this is becoming ridiculous.. it looks like i have to pay a record price just to get into the share ...


----------



## justiceotp (15 January 2010)

Yes it has been a nice run you should have gotten in as soon as the announcement hit or the next morning anyway. opened at about $2 yesterday morning and finished at $2.40 today. Did you get in yet Adobee ?
Its really stimulated all the talk of RIO buying part of IOH or as a whole.


----------



## adobee (18 January 2010)

bought a few a 2.27 which did well friday ... will be interesting to see if it holds.. from the past it may just be onwards and upwards.. .


----------



## whiteknightoz (18 January 2010)

adobee said:


> bought a few a 2.27 which did well friday ... will be interesting to see if it holds.. from the past it may just be onwards and upwards.. .




I grabbed some at 2.26 last week also so fingers crossed your crystal ball is correct and they go skywards


----------



## skip9 (12 February 2010)

Many Brokers expecting a target of mid $3.00s within the mid term.

http://www.ironoreholdings.com/broker.asp

Hasn't moved today at $2.30, could be worth buying some more?


----------



## skip9 (12 February 2010)

Quality close for the day - up 4.35%.

Looking forward to next week. Hopefully that $3 mark is near by.


----------



## DB008 (10 May 2010)

I think that this post has been gathering some dust.
Up 18.75% today, hoping it can hold. I got in this afternoon (after selling some time ago) and it still kept running, nice.
I'm also keeping an eye on BCI (BC Iron). Some of these small cap resource stocks have been heavily dumped in the past week and l think that they're coming back to normal levels.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## adobee (11 May 2010)

I am taking a look at this as well.. hasnt bounced back much and there is news coming .. I am buying with a target of $2.30 .. i think it will just be dependent on economy staying okay ..


----------



## adobee (20 May 2010)

*25% Increase in Iron Valley Resource*

Iron Ore Holdings Ltd (ASX: IOH) is pleased to provide an updated JORC Compliant Resource at its Iron Valley Project. This identified resource is now 240mt @ 58.8%Fe (183Mt @ 58.9% Fe Indicated and 56.7Mt @ 58.3% Fe Inferred).
A total of over 47,000 metres and 400 holes have been drilled at the project to date (Figure 1). Iron Valley is strategically located within close proximity of existing infrastructure in the Central Pilbara region of Western Australia.
• Iron Valley JORC Resource has reached 240Mt @ 58.8% Fe includes high grade component of 143.5Mt @ 60.8% Fe
• Total JORC Resource inventory for the Company now 400Mt (see Table 1 below)
• Infill Drilling Continues – Further Resource update next quarter


----------



## Tanaka (19 October 2010)

IOH looks like it's on the move again. Up 9.21% today. ASX announcement on 15/10/10 states IOH TOTAL RESOURCES NOW OVER HALF A BILLION TONNES. Maybe they will be looked at again now RIO BHP joint venture won't happen. Any ideas people?


----------



## skip9 (31 December 2010)

No talk of IOH lately. Whats their movements for 2011 and what can we expect from management and their SP? They obviously have a lot of resources but when will they actually start to produce?


----------



## mattryanshares (4 January 2011)

IOH up 7% or 8 cents today for no reason??? 

I have some and still trying to gleam any info i can?
Stoked its up but cant find a resaon why??


----------



## mattryanshares (13 February 2011)

SRK Appointed to Lead Concept Study on Bungaroo South

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20110211/pdf/01149989.pdf


----------



## mattryanshares (14 February 2011)

This is the only stock i owned that dropped today??

Think it might be time to dump it????


----------



## FA3TS (29 September 2011)

Today could be the day to take interest in this one, any thoughts ?


----------



## System (28 October 2014)

On October 27th, 2014, Iron Ore Holdings Limited (IOH) was removed from the ASX's official list following compulsory acquisition of the Company's securities by BC Iron Limited (BCI).


----------

